# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Amanita rubescens

## Azuer

La amanita rojiza o amanita vinosa. Inicialmente es de color blanco para cambiar a tonos rosas, rojos o vinosos más o menos intensos en zonas dañadas o tras el roce o la manipulación.

Si bien es un buen comestible cuando está bien cocinada (nunca cruda) hay que tener mucho cuidado en su recolección, por su posible confusión con otras especies parecidas y que son tóxicas.

----------

HUESITO (08-oct-2014),Los terrines (07-oct-2014),sergi1907 (08-oct-2014),willi (11-oct-2014)

----------

